# Lace Knitted wrap--Fairy Leaves on the Waves Lace Shawl



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This lovely fantasy lace shawl or wrap features leaf motifs which look like they are floating on waves. Using a sweet combination of a ripple stitch and leaves gives this a texture that is surprising and very pleasing to look at as well as knit! With its easy purl rows on the wrong side, you only have to concentrate on the right side rows which makes this easy for beginning lace knitters! There are written as well as charted directions for this wrap, which includes scarf directions!

Get this pattern for $3.99 from Etsy, Craftsy or Ravelry! Here are links:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/153549959/fairy-leaves-on-the-waves-lace-shawl?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fairy-leaves-on-the-waves-shawl


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

another very lovely pattern


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lovely combination of laces! I love the effect...


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

very pretty how come you able to knit 2 together always making holes in knitting .

very nice how long it took and how much yarn needed.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh that's just lovely! Looks delicate but warm too!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning! All of your work is stunning, this one is so delicate and beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

You're right! This IS "very pleasing to look at". The more I look, the more I see! Love the pattern!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

sitara said:


> very pretty how come you able to knit 2 together always making holes in knitting .
> 
> very nice how long it took and how much yarn needed.


If you put a yarn over (yo) next to a k2tog or an ssk it will make a hole (lace hole)!
This took me about 3 weeks of knitting. And it uses about 1500 yards of fingering weight yarn. It seems like a lot but I used Knitpicks Palette which is not expensive and is a very reasonably priced wool yarn.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did i see that u grafted the shawl in the middle?? Absolutly stunning!!! I love this.. mabe after i get a few shawls under my belt


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes I did graft it in the middle. This is really a fairly easy pattern!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

This is lovely! How much yarn do you think you would need for a scarf!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

anetdeer said:


> This is lovely! How much yarn do you think you would need for a scarf!


I am right this minute working on the scarf and I think 2 balls of the palette yarn--about 462 yards of yarn. I will post a picture when I finish it!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you for your quick reply! Can't wait to see your pix! But I'll probably have to rethink some Christmas knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm keeping this one in mind for my sister.....it's lovely!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow how beautiful


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

What a lovely texture and color! I love it. Great design.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very lovely!


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice and I recognize the fan and feather as part of the pattern.


----------



## CharlotteY73 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

